# BRAX X2000 OWNERS Please HELP



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

BRAX X2000 OWNERS Please HELP 


So I bought a used Brax X2000 and it did not work. I sent it to my repair guy and he noticed parts missing can anyone with a X2000 help or have a service manual for one?

amp is also missing the inductors on the power supply section. pretty impossible to tell what the value of those were. you can see them here, they are the parts that are in the heat shrink.

the missing parts are capacitors... however, the value is unknown.











the capacitor that has the wrapper melted on it, actually tests perfectly good... however, when the missing part caught on fire, it melted all the plastic in the area.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I will check when I get home...I have a SPL Comp board out of the chassis that I can take a look at.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

That would be fantastic. Thank you Sir.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

BTW you don't need a SPL Comp minus the heatsink do you?

But I will check everything when I get home.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Bump for more BRAX owners


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

some months ago I had in my hands one set multicontroller that did not work due to some burned components. 
I asked audiotech fischer for schematic and within the week they sent it to me by email.
could work for you too.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Everything that is missing are 4.7 uf caps...all 3 places are caps.

In the first picture the black box near the chrome covered coil is one of them. There should be two next to it and one in the other spot.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

amp is also missing the inductors on the power supply section. pretty impossible to tell what the value of those were. you can see them here, they are the parts that are in the heat shrink.

That J "thehatedguy"

also I need to know about these but I guess I'd had to contact Audiotec Fischer


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

you should send it back to Brax for an evo, theres no telling what issues that amp has


----------



## foyus (Sep 11, 2010)

Porsche said:


> you should send it back to Brax for an evo, theres no telling what issues that amp has


yyyeeessss, brax amps have LIFE warranty !!!!!! i test it with one of mine......a X2400 if i remember !!!!!! you have to pay only shipping cost !

sur it's not a joke !!!!!! and whatever the owner. you do not even have to have the bill !

sorry for my english.....i'm french.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

foyus said:


> yyyeeessss, brax amps have LIFE warranty !!!!!! i test it with one of mine......a X2400 if i remember !!!!!! you have to pay only shipping cost !
> 
> sur it's not a joke !!!!!! and whatever the owner. you do not even have to have the bill !
> 
> sorry for my english.....i'm french.



thats awesome if true


----------



## foyus (Sep 11, 2010)

it's totally true! in Europe, this brand is known for its lifetime warranty regarding its amps !


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap it's true...not that Brax has had to use the warranty very often...but it's there if you or the person you sell it to needs it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Well i was going to do that but I sent it to my guy that is a EE, he said it has a mother to find good quality caps. actually he was surprised the mid quality caps Brax had in the amp. He used a higher quality cap, said the amp would good for 20 years 

$47 repair cost isn't bad either.... Works like new, Plus I got another board if i have never need to swap it out.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The engineering on those amps is surely to impress any engineer...they are quite fabulous.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

back in the day i bought the earliest brax amps brought into the states


----------

